# Mother has loose stool, painting and big eyes



## montverdechick (Mar 31, 2012)

The mother to our current litter started having some formed, but loose stool today. She is breathing heavier than the other rabbits and her eyes are wide open. Any suggestions to help her? Her kits are 10 days old. Will hay help? We feed pellets, but we heard that hay can help stomach ailments. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## galoreherd (Mar 31, 2012)

yes some hay to dry up her stools and fresh water is crucial. give her plenty shade.


----------



## montverdechick (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks. She is in a covered house under an oak tree. We also have two water bottles set up for her. I will get the hay tomorrow. Thanks!


----------

